# oil filter and oil



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok I need to change the oil in my F20 4-stroke but noticed a local dealer, which I will never go to again, wanted like $20+ for just the tiny oil filter. Is this right? Is there another place locally you can usually get them?
Also a friend of mine told me he doesn't use Mercury oil filters on his boat anymore since he figured out he can get one that fits a car for 1/3 the price. Is this ok, or is there something special about a marine oil filter?
One more question, what is your guys perfered oil? do I have to use yamalube stuff, or can I go with a synthetic automotive oil?


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

not sure about the filter question, but my Nissan 4 stroke manual indicates the type of oil to use. It lists both Nissan oil as well as just general weight/viscosity requirements. Don't have to use the Nissan Marine Oil, just anything that meets the spec.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe my manual said 10w-30 for our heat range, but I wasn't sure if there was really any advantage to yamaha oil or not.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I found a filter for my F15 at Wally World. I'll post the Fram # when I get home. I use mobil 1 for oil.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

FC check your warranty, I heard rumors before Yamaha warranty requires genuine Yamaha products.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sure it does, every company does if you read the small print. My friends ford f-150's motor blew after about 22k miles and the dealership tried arguing that the fram gold filters and mobile 1 oil he's been using every 5k miles wasn't good enough and he should have been using motorcraft stuff.
So if something does go wrong, I will promptly buy and install a yamaha filter


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yami filter # 5GH-13440-00
Fram#   PH6017A
Wix#  51358
NAPA#  1358,  or    1365
AC Delco#   PF2135

Manufacturers cannot make you use a specific brand of oil or filter unless they provide it to you for free.. As long as it meets their SAE and API specs it is fine.
Check the motorcycle section @ Wally World


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Inside the filter there is a spring that maintains pressure...Know what the pressure is? 

Me either. For the one time a year that you will change the oil, spend the extra $5 and support YOUR local parts man.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I also have a yammi 4stroke.  My dealer told me not to mess with non Yammi parts oil and or filter till after warranty.  He told me if it is lubrication related failure they will analyze oil and filter if not Yammi they can deny claim.  Was also told outboard oil has different addatives and corrosion inhibitors that automotive oils do not.  Just what I was told by my trusted dealer and my .02  Hope it helps.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ducknut I just read an article where a guy cut a yamaha filter up to see what was inside, there was no spring. I absolutely refuse to support my local dealer! They riped me off twice and then lied about it making me look like a fool. I'd rather not have to drive an hour for a filter and special oil, but I will if I really need too. I change my oil alot more often then once a year, usually atleast 3 times, so it does add up.
I rarely trust what dealers say to people cause they are concerned with their wallets first. As far as special additives I think that may be true if you are talking about cheap dino oil, but it is BS if he is talking about modern synthetics and blended oils.
I'm going to call yamaha and ask them if using other products disqualifies the warranty.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Rotella in ALL my NON synthetic applications ...

I have a couple of* supposed *compatible filters  I will go look and post here ...

                                                                                                                       Dave 

Purolator PL 14476

Fram PH 6607

DO not use either one of these until you VERIFY compatability !


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Firecat, I can e mail you the owners manual for mine.(15 hp). Nowhere does it say anything about using Yamaha brand oils. PM me e mail addy.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's ok, I still have mine, I'll still give them a call in the morning just to varify.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you choose not to support your local liar then that is your perogative and I would do the same thing. However, to make a special trip for an hour is a complete waste as well.

Idea: since you fish CRB area just stop by Alafia marina (right off of 41) the next time you go. I have posted on here multiple times about them and I trust them and I have never even questioned what Dwight told me what was necessary. Never once did I feel like I got the shaft, mistreated or lied to.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Alafia marine is where I pruchased the motor from, I agree the mechanic that did the PDI seemed to know what he was talking about and hooked me up with a tool kit that didn't come with it. But that is about an hour away from me, and the only days I fish there are usually sundays so they are closed. I may just have to go to West Marine or something.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok for starters  a dealer /or manufacture connot deny a claim based on the fact you used aftermarket parts,,,magnisuim act or something like that??.... at any rate though i spend quite a bit of time on a yamaha motorcycle forum ( believe it or not  ) and theres a lot of bad press about yamalube so i wouldnt neccessarily think just cause yammi's  putting they're name on it that its gold. fram oil filters suck!! dont use them!! they were rated very low in the ratings, go to napa and get them to cross reference your motor to find the correct filter  in their "gold series" as they are manufactured by wix and wix is one of the best filters on the market  the guys on the m/c forum have already done the homework by verifing thru various  testing means like consumer reports and such.. stick with a decent 10-30w oil and you should be fine. if your one that spares no expense on your baby then go synthetic


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok,  So I should have been a bit more specific earlier.  If the oil or filter is analyzed and is found not to meet required specs called for in said owners manual claims can be denied.  Yes there are probably many manufacturers of quality aftermarket parts and oil.  I just play it too safe and do not want the hassel of fighting a claim if should arise during warranty, as dealer will support me and back me during warranty claim period if said problem arises using OEM parts during warranty period.  After Warranty will go back to aftermarket parts and Amsoil.  
Sorry I was unclear or misspoke on first post.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok I just got off the phone with Yamaha outboard customer relations headquarters. Yes the claim can be denied if you use automotive filters and oil.
The rep did advise me that I don't need to use yamaha filters or oil, I can use any filter and oil that meets national marine standards. If I have an engine failure they will test the filter and oil to make sure it meets marine standards, if not yamaha will deny the claim. 
Well I guess I'll just suck it up for now and buy the yamaha stuff , unless they have a decent alternative at west marine.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well you really cant blame them as they have no control of the quality of these aftermarket filters and such but once the warranty is up all bets are off and i'd look for a cheaper alternative but something other than fram. fwiw, i too dealt with yamaha customer service for warranty related issues on my 250 four stroke and they are real a$$ wipes  i did finally get my way but should not have gone thru what i did to get it,,,, that experience alone is enough to make me consider a different motor when its time to buy


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> i did finally get my way but should not have gone thru what i did to get it,,,, that experience alone is enough to make me consider a different motor when its time to buy


After listening to the horror stories from guys at work that own merc's and rude's I think they all pretty much have the same bad customer service. The difference is the guys with the yammi's rarely complained cause they rarely needed service which is why I went with mine. So far so good!


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I am glad to hear the dealer i have trusted for years was telling me the truth. I just didn't get it out quite clearly on my first post. I always figure better safe then sorry especially during warranty period. So, don't rock the boat BABY ;D


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, he almost told you the truth.  Dont use automotive oils in a 4 stroke outboard? That is BS. Yamalube is API rated SJ and CF.  CF rating is for diesel engines. So the SJ rating is what we need. SJ rating was designed for 2001 and older automotive engines. Therefore, I think it would be difficult to find a modern oil that does not meet the yamaha spec. http://motorcycleinfo.calsci.com/API.html


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well the long and short of it is that as long as you change your oil and filter on a regular basis theres  no reason why you shouldnt get decent life out of what ever it is your running, i try to go with better than average parts/supplies when ever possible but the bottom lines is that regular maintenance is essential for long life.... personally, i wouldnt rock the boat either   why risk it? just do as they wish and no body gets hurt   ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How does an insurance company make billions a year? Simple, collect premiums and deny claims. 

Once an outboard motor leaves the dealer they have no control over the expensive item and anything you do gives them a reason to deny your claim.

If the oil specified costs $5 more and a filter cost $5 more then have you simply wasted $10 in a whole year? NO. If you buy a brand new motor and it is covered by a warranty and you simply want to save $10 and maybe be denied a claim on a multi thousand dollar item does not make good business sense. 

Look at it as an insurance company would (in this case the manufacturer offering the warranty). Spend the $10 and keep the receipts and now you have your own insurance policy. If you do have a claim and you have the receipts then it will not be so easy for the manufacturer to just say - NO.

If you ask me there is nothing with a higher markup than quicksilver products. I spend all that extra money, $60, a year on my 6 mercury outboards and happy to do it. My god - I spill more than $60 worth of beer in the boats every year. Should I just save money by buying chaeper beer?


----------

